# Lets see your Slick Trick kills!



## XJfire75 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys I just converted!  Cant wait to get my 125 grain mags on my new Eastons I got coming in the mail this week. I killed 3 GT Lazer IIs last week praticing and I found some Eastons with Blazer vanes cheap on EBay so hoping theyll do fine for me.

Im excited to see how the STs do. Ive researched and read every thread I could find on AT and here and googled them like crazy lol.

So, to increase my anticipation post up your Slick Trick kills from whenever. Also, give your opinion on how they did on the deer you killed.


FWIW Ill be shooting them out of a Barnett Revolution with new limbs so its FAST! haha

Post em up guys!


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 15, 2009)

100 grain 1" ST.....love em!  She ran about 100 yards

Entry






Exit (I skinned off some hair dragging her)


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 15, 2009)

And that went throught the shoulder! Nice! 

Im slingin like 95 lbs of KE so I should be able to do the same from y xbow!

Cant wait to try em out on ole Mossy Horns!


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 15, 2009)

Got mine opening day with a Slick Trick....my best bow buck ever.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 15, 2009)

got my doe opening evening with a slick trick...awesome broadhead was my first kill with one and i think im going to stick with them!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good deal. Glad yall like em. Mine shipped today so I should have them by Friday and sighted in for this weekends hunts.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 15, 2009)

I will hopefully post a pic shortly of a bow buck that fell victim to the deadly slick trick!


----------



## Mike7474 (Sep 15, 2009)

*100 gr SLICKS!!!!*

I killed this one a few weeks back. Ran 40 yds and piled up lol.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 15, 2009)

That bull fall to the standards or mags? Not that theyre much different, just curious


----------



## Mike7474 (Sep 15, 2009)

Standards with 1' cut diameter.


----------



## snake bite (Sep 15, 2009)

*slick trick kill*

Got one this morning with a slick!  index finger on left hand! and I had a broadhead wrench on my bench!  Duh Huh!!


----------



## coltsmith (Sep 15, 2009)

i switched to the grizz tricks this year nothing yet, but i have had good results from my standards. fly better than most expandables!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 15, 2009)

Got this 1 with a trick and it was a gut/liver shot. went only 75ds


----------



## coltsmith (Sep 15, 2009)

nice buck. maybe i need to try a white t-shirt


----------



## kcausey (Sep 15, 2009)

SLICK TRICKS!!!
5 FOR 5 IN 2008
#5 took a swim in a fast moving Wabash River as she fell...?


----------



## kcausey (Sep 15, 2009)

You put them where they need to go, i guarantee they'll do the job and be ready for the next deer after a resharpening with a lansky at 22.5*.
I killed 4 with the same head last year.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Sep 15, 2009)

Heres a hog from sunday, full pass through piled up at 40 yards....the broken arrow is from a hog earlier, hit the offside shoulder and he snapped it, that one went about 50 yards. 





Went 4/4 on does last year......


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 15, 2009)

Tricked these guys and many does in between..


----------



## kevincox (Sep 15, 2009)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Tricked these guys and many does in between..



I gotta get my picture takin with a buck by that lake one of these days


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice guys. All of yall pretty satisfied with em so far?


----------



## ultramag (Sep 15, 2009)

kevincox said:


> I gotta get my picture takin with a buck by that lake one of these days



Anytime brother..the camera is waiting


----------



## ZACK (Sep 15, 2009)

Killed this nice 8pt last opening evening with the standard 1 inch cut Slick Trick.  Double lunged him and he went maybe 30 yds and fell over dead.


----------



## blong (Sep 15, 2009)

mine from last year.


----------



## killNgrill (Sep 16, 2009)

Tricked this one this morning.... caught the back end of the lungs she went about 100yds.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 4, 2009)

BTT!

Anyone else taken any with a ST?


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 4, 2009)

*tricks*

first year  with the slick tricks myself ,,,,,but im hooked !!! i have killed 5 animals so far and only one made it out of sight !! 1 yote,3 doe's and this 8pt for whatever reason i couldnt get pass through's  with muzzys ,,but the tricks are doing the job !!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good deal man! Glad you like em. Im prolly gonna get some of the Grizz Tricks in a week or so.

My scope on my 30-06 crapped out on the last shot of the day at the range this evening so Im gonna keep the bow in my hands for a few weeks into the season. Til the acorns are gone at least.


----------



## john.lee (Oct 5, 2009)

My girlfriend got her first bowkill with 85 grain tricks only 44lb draw weight and got a complete pass through quatering away!  Deer ran 40 yards and crashed!


----------



## autoturkey (Oct 5, 2009)

*tricks*

got my first elk with a bow using sk.and a small doe yesertay.


----------



## perty boy (Oct 5, 2009)

dont want to show the shot placement but it hit a lil liver. had a bit of the fever goin on!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 6, 2009)

Got my first with the slick tricks tonight!! dropped 30 yards!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 15, 2009)

BTT! 

I know yall've dropped a few more since rifles have started!


----------



## HTRDNCK (Nov 16, 2009)

2 in one shot!  Busted a rib going in and coming out of the bigger hog on a quartering away shot.  Then it stuck in the hindquarter of the little guy. Cut him up pretty good and he bled out within 30 yards. Bigger hog went 50 yards before expiring.

Ive actually tried to do this in the past with a rifle and a bow. Never got it just right. Its like they say better to be lucky than good.

Bottom line is the trick is tough and stays sharp.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Tomahawk HC 2009</td></tr></table>


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 17, 2009)

Put the Slick Trick to work again.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 17, 2009)

Dad Gum Roger!!!!!!!!!!

That is a cool looking Buck!!!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet guys! Got some Grizztricks I wanna get bloody before the end of the year. 

Congers in the kills fellas


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Nov 17, 2009)

piled up at thirty yards


----------

